# Left-Right distribution/leveler tool technique



## 28653 (Jan 6, 2021)

Having tried my (inexpensive) distribution tool for quite a while now, my most regular technique is as following.

1. tapping the basket to settle the ground - photo 1.

2. a few spins left, pushing & leveling the ground beans towards the basket edge - photo 2.

3. a few spins right - photo 3. This pushes the small amount of heaped grinds ( visible in photo 2) towards the center. The distribution tool is set reasonably shallow as not to strongly tamp the grind.

4. tamp as usual.

I'm quite happy now with both workflow and extraction results. My naked portafilter extraction has improved and looks even. Occasional channeling I put down to change of beans and initial inadequate depth adjustment of the distribution tool.

I haven't got any extraction measuring tools etc., so I'm only trying and following my ideas and intuition for my own pleasure.

Comments etc. are welcome, cheers, Steve


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

I think these levelling tools are handed. As in, are meant to be spun in a particular direction, mine is meant to be spun clockwise and I'm guessing most will be, to favour us right-handers! I think your pre-tamp bed (last photo) looks a bit patchy and it's obviously due to the initial clockwise spins.

If you're getting good results then there's no issues but my bed looks immaculately flat pre-tamp with no visible differences in the surface and that's from only spinning clockwise. I feel like these tools are more for levelling than distribution, which is why I stir the grinds with a magnetic funnel still attached to the PF and then use my leveller to flatten the bed ready for tamping. I am new to espresso though, so see what others think.


----------



## 28653 (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm trying to visualise the action of the distribution tool/ leveller, and in my mind it's not just loosely distributing grinds over the surface but also pushing it closer together, pending on depth set. Most movements in our preparation I guess will settle the grind particles closer together, and an even grind distribution together with an level surface plus tamping is our aim for a good extraction. Distributing some grinds first towards the rim, then the excess towards the center makes sense to me (if this is actually what I think I am achieving). My pre tamp bed is even, what is visible are the 3 small mound 'shadows' left by the first left spin. A bit like a snooker felt nap direction perhaps? Perhaps though also an indication of those grind mounds partially pushed into the bed as well as distributed with the final right spin. Anyway, food for thought perhaps.


----------

